# N. CA Bay Area Play Date?



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am well overdue for a get together at my house! Anyone available for a play date September 12th? I was thinking around noon - and make it a pot luck! Let me know if this date works!:tea:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Yes. I can bring some of the 2010 Forum calendars as well:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

I think Bugsy and I can make it. 
Sally, you wanna carpool???


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, man! I would have loved to come and meet you all in-person, but I am already going to a Cal football game and the Sir Francis Drake Kennel Club Dog Show that day. Is anyone around on the 6th (Labor Day Weekend) or on the 20th? Chaucer and I already have a couple of havanese group playdates on those days that everyone would be welcome at! (We’re meeting in San Francisco’s Lafayette Park on the 6th, and at Point Isabel in Richmond on the 20th.)

Tracy & Chaucer


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tracy, are you entered in the SFDKC dog show? If you're just going to browse, it's also on Sunday. 

Catherine, I put it on my calendar. I'm game!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Catherine, I will probably be able to make it assuming we don't choose that week for vacation. I'll bring McKenna. Sedona isn't fond of play dates so she can stay home with dad.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

TAPAJ said:


> Oh, man! I would have loved to come and meet you all in-person, but I am already going to a Cal football game and the Sir Francis Drake Kennel Club Dog Show that day. *Is anyone around on the 6th (Labor Day Weekend)* or on the 20th? Chaucer and I already have a couple of havanese group playdates on those days that everyone would be welcome at! (We're meeting in San Francisco's Lafayette Park on the 6th, and at Point Isabel in Richmond on the 20th.)
> 
> Tracy & Chaucer


Bay Bridge is closed


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Catherine, depending on my kids' schedule that weekend, we might be able to make it. Where do you live?


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Phoebe and I would LOVE to come to a playdate! Where do you live?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Catherine, I will probably be able to make it assuming we don't choose that week for vacation. I'll bring McKenna. Sedona isn't fond of play dates so she can stay home with dad.




I was thinking the same....maybe just bringing Scout. He loves the "ladies"!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> Tracy, are you entered in the SFDKC dog show? If you're just going to browse, it's also on Sunday.


Kimberly:

Ah, but alas, the Cal football game is not (also on Sunday)! :wink: 
As I said, I am bummed that I will have to miss this get-together. It sounds like it would have been fun. (Thanks, Catherine for organizing it! Again really REALLY bummed I can't make it!)

However, my invite still stands for everyone to come on down to the other get-togethers in addition to Catherine's Hav Hoedown. Julia has been to one of our little playdates, so she can vouch for us. 

I will start a new thread so that people who are interested in also making it to the group playdates can easily find the info.

Tracy


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Bay Bridge is closed


Sally:

Thankfully, that is true only for the playdate on the 6th. :wink:

In fact, we're holding the playdate on the 20th in the East Bay as a way to make amends to anyone impacted by the Bay Bridge closure on the 6th. Plus, our little playgroup gets together about every two weeks, so if these two dates don't work, there will be other playdates just around the corner!

Tracy


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - the 12th looks like a date I might be able to make. Lola would love to come see everyone and show off her fuller coat. I think *she *was embarassed because she was shaved down last time!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I live in Danville right off of 680! Please IM me for directions if you are interested!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> I live in Danville right off of 680! Please IM me for directions if you are interested!


Please let me know if you would like a 2010 forum calendar I'll bring you one (or more :wink: )


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Catherine, I missed this posting as I haven't been on the Forum as much. Debby told me about it, so I'll mark your playdate on my calendar. Of course Maddie will be there! She wouldn't miss a chance to see Austin and Ollie and all the rest of her friends. I'll PM you about what I can bring for the potluck.

Sally, I'm glad you can make it! Yes, bring extra calendars. I already have mine, and its wonderful! I'm sure others will want one (or more!).


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie will be thrilled to seee Maddie and everyone! Austin will be "just looking for the mom'!

Pushing this thread back up as we are getting closer - I haven't had time to repsond to the PM's but I will soon!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, someone posted on the Bay Area Havanese group today looking for a groomer in Danville. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Catherine, someone posted on the Bay Area Havanese group today looking for a groomer in Danville. Do you have any recommendations?


Kimberly I asked Jeanne and she gave me a couple that I forwarded on to her already


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Sally. I know Jeanne's groomer rec, but Catherine is up in Danville where the OP lives so I went straight there.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I use Sue at Shampoochies in San Ramon.....

first time i went there wasn't thrilled but since she has done boys..it's been great!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Darn it, Catherine, Tori and I are already attending a Hav Fun Day in San Diego on the 12th. Maybe next time  :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Gosh Darn!

Would have been so good to see you both! And of course Austin would be so happy to see Tori!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a reminder that we are meeting TOMORROW (Sunday, September 6th) for a playdate in San Francisco! We also just got permission to have a "Special Event" in Marin on Sunday, September 13th in addition to the East Bay playdate already planned for September 20th. If you haven't already PM'd me and/or joined the group on Meetup, please go ahead and do so.

Here's the link to the Meetup site: www.meetup.com/SFHavanese
Here's the link to the thread about the group: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9782

Looking forward to seeing some of you there tomorrow!

Tracy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, I don't have your email address anymore, but am planning to be there. I'll drop you a PM later too.


----------



## cgsmthbs (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Catherine,

Dobby would love to attend your playdate. It should bring back fond memories for him since yours was the first playdate he ever attended. Let me know what you would like us to bring.

Carmie and Gary


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*I just saw this!*

Brutus, Roxie and I can be there. It will be great to see everyone. Sally--I want a calendar. I'll bring money.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I will be there closer to 1 PM. I hope that is OK. What do you want me to bring? BTW--I am also bumping this thread!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

why your cute little babes of course! 1 is fine!  don't worry about anything....oh wait! doggie treats!!! for their dessert!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Carmie...please PM me for directions!

so happy you can come!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

:bump:

just a last minute reminder!!! 12 at my house 9/12....Looks like we are having a great turnout!! Come if you can! All welcome!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*ALL IS STILL A GO!*

We had some thunder lightening and rain during the night which never happens in N.CA during summer or fall..but it has passed and we are still a go at noon!!! See you then!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Whaaa!!!! I got stuck in SF and couldn't get my car out of the building because the garage door was stuck from the power outage. So where are the photos???? Lola needs to see what she missed!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Whaaa!!!! I got stuck in SF and couldn't get my car out of the building because the garage door was stuck from the power outage. So where are the photos???? Lola needs to see what she missed!!


I had a migraine  and missed it


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Redorr said:


> I got stuck in SF and couldn't get my car out of the building because the garage door was stuck from the power outage.





mintchip said:


> I had a migraine  and missed it


Sorry you guys missed out with migraine (they are so horrible!) and power outage! (That really sucks!)

I wanna see the pics too! I never had the chance to RSVP, because things just refused to come together here and it must've been fate keeping me home because Rufus ended up in the vets anyways!

I would love to see the pics and live through all of you that got to go! hoto:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I didn't take my camera, so I don't have any pics to share. :Cry: My excuse is that I expected Sally to be there to take her amazing pictures. 

We all had a great time, and the dogs had a blast. It was great chatting with all our Forum friends. Catherine, thank you so much for being such a great hostess! We had a wonderful lunch and a fabulous time. And I'll apologize for Maddie leading a RLH around your pool table in your beautiful home. I don't know what I'm going to do with that girl.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> I didn't take my camera, so I don't have any pics to share. :Cry: My excuse is that I expected Sally to be there to take her amazing pictures.
> 
> We all had a great time, and the dogs had a blast. It was great chatting with all our Forum friends. Catherine, thank you so much for being such a great hostess! We had a wonderful lunch and a fabulous time. And I'll apologize for Maddie leading a RLH around your pool table in your beautiful home. I don't know what I'm going to do with that girl.


*Sorry!*:Cry:We wanted to be there also! I charged the camera batteries and everything was ready to go:Cry:
Jeanne teach Maddie to play pool :wink:
Christy why was Rufus at the Vet?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Christy why was Rufus at the Vet?


Anal Gland abscess. Poor little guy is NOT a happy camper!


----------



## Risi (Jul 19, 2009)

*SF Bay Area Group*

Hi Kimberly. I was reading through this thread and noticed that there is a SF Bay Area Group. I bet that is a great source for referrals and information on local doggy gatherings. Could you please tell me how I can sign up?

Thank you! Risi


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sad that I missed the get together, I completely forgot about a my niece's bridal shower!!! Did anyone take pics????

Risi - welcome to the forum, your baby is adorable and we need bigger pics. Where in the bay area are you? We have a get together that happens every two weeks that's organized by Tracy (Chaucer's mom). Have you seen the link earler in this thread??? There is also a weekly Havanese walk at the beach in San Francisco that happens every Sunday at 10.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I took McKenna and we had a great time. I didn't see anyone with cameras though. Catherine, thank you so much. It was so enjoyable to visit with everyone. You have such a lovely home and a great back yard for dogs! McKenna found her fun when she found the container of iced drinks. She REALLY liked that ice. I'm really glad that wasn't the ice meant for the people's cups......
It was funny. Every dog there was black, white, or black and white. We had a chuckle over the "variety" of colors of the Havanese. You wouldn't suspect it from that group.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes it was great! Thank you all for coming!!

We=bad! None of us had a camera.....now that sounds amazing but we just chatted away>>>watched the kids play and didn't take pix!

As Maddies Mom said...we are spoiled by always having Sally at our playdates!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

It sounds like you guys had such an enjoyable day! We'll let you slide on the pictures THIS time, but you better not do it again!! LOL.
Carole


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

There didn't seem to be too may photo opps. Dogs were not doing much RLH outdoors but they sure had a good time lounging under the patio chairs, and enjoying the melting ice in the coolers. Phoebe ignored the lovely yard and was trying to hold court indoors instead. For sure Phoebe and Maddie need more playdates some time in the future- they had some sort of thing going on indoors! Apparently Maddie had a good time pouncing on Phoebe from a sofa... It was a lovely event thank you so much for hosting us! For the dogs, the award for most glamorous Egyptian eyes goes to Dobby. Most adorable tiny white footsies goes to Roxie. Longest white coat went to McKenna. One fun aspect was that they were all black/white dogs! OK, Dobby is silvery mixed in, but pretty much it was a black and white day!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update from the day, Susan! I'm sorry I missed it, Catherine 

How funny that McKenna enjoyed the ice so much! Did you take Sedona too? 

It is amusing that sometimes at a Hav playdate, there will be a predominance of certain colors - usually creams, or black and whites


----------



## Risi (Jul 19, 2009)

I am sorry that we missed the festivities. We live in Los Altos and aren't yet ready for the drive to Danville - but we will be soon! Meanwhile, please let me know if anyone lives closer to Los Altos - we would enjoy getting together. 

Also, I would love a recommendation for a good groomer. I have been asking friends with dogs but it seems that good local groomers who are easy to book with are not easy to find. We have time - but it is something that I wouldn't mind figuring out.

Risi


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Did you take Sedona too?


No, she doesn't much like play dates so I left her at home. It was enough to keep track of McKenna in the yard, in the family room, in Catherine's bedroom, in the ice bucket, and if she were only tall enough, on the food table!! She finally fell asleep in my arms and we left around 3 PM before the party moved inside.


----------



## inzein (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone in San Francisco know of a great pet sitter that can come to our hotel while we are at a conference. Our regular student had a last minute emergency so we are stuck and the conference is tomorrow at Moscone. I'm afraid to leave my young little guy at a daycare. He hates being alone:-(


----------



## inzein (Feb 25, 2010)

Btw my name is anita and my email is [email protected]


----------

